# Daniel Ortega, our neighbor to the South



## 7point62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Back in the 80's, when this fuckwad was in power, he told the Medellin Cartel, bring it on, we'll process all the freaking cocaine base you can deliver. They--Pablo Escobar, Jorge Ochoa and the rest of the Columbians--were losing their precious jungle labs in the _llanos_ every day because the DEA and Columbian DAS were on fucking fire....So they figured Nicaragua would be safer.

They made an initial cash payment of 1.5 million (US greenbacks, of course) to the FSLN (and hence Ortega) for landing rights at a 3000 foot grass strip at Los Brasilies, in the boonies outside of Managua, and started flying 700-1000 kilo loads direct from there to the US. It was rough. There were fucking landmines on the western edge of the strip and if you flew over the oil refinery you were liable to be shotdown.

I digress.

Now this dickhead drug runner, Commie, bank robber (he robbed a branch of the Bank of America in '67) and child molester (his stepdaughter has testified, and her story is given credence, that he raped her repeatedly from age 11 onward, but as _El Presidente_ he is immune from prosecution) is back in power again. He is a lifelong bud of Castro, obviously; He's tight with Chavez in Venezuela...and both he and Chavez are tight with _IRAN_. 

Now the drugs are flowing again. Anything this guy can do to fuck with the US and it's allies, he will do, whether it's drug shipments north, aid to terrorist states, anything. In the eyes of a lot of college professors in America, and institutions like the Carter Foundation, Ortega's a freedom fighter, a victim of CIA persecution through the Contras, a brave statesmen who stood up to the Gringo Imperialists... 

He's a fuckin drug-pushing criminal Commie pervert. Somebody needs to cap this bastard, maybe if we get some down time in the OIF and OEF, we can JDAM this shithead into molecules.......he said, reaching for another Dos Equis...


----------



## car (Dec 11, 2008)

You said he's back in power. Did he get re-elected? Musta missed it in the msm. I'm not calling you out, just sayin' that I didn't see anything.

Danny O, IMO, lost his real power when he went mainstream. Almost exactly like the five leaders of the factions of the FMLN in the '80's. Their "seconds" took over the movement, lost that it was, because the old guys decided to run, legitimately, for election - just like Ortega. And he got beat.

IMO, he's making noise again because Chavez is getting international attention (at least in the press), and so he can ride on Chavez' coat tails to/for whoever will listen, and who will throw him money to mess with us.

As dangerous as I think Putin is, I think he's smart enough not to back any current (potential) Centro/South-American leader. At least not yet. The Naval play last week was for media show. Putin made no committments - quicky and adamantly......old Soviet "denial?

I see a lot of similarities like those that led up to our "participation" in CA in the '80's, but I wonder how much traction it'll get.

Good time for "them" to move - in between administrations. Particularly when neither the outgoing or the incoming folks have any experience really dealing with that particular threat. The emphasis kinda died under Slick Willy's administration.


----------



## 7point62 (Dec 12, 2008)

Kind of an insane ramble, I know. I meant "back in power" as of Jan 10, 2007 as opposed to his previous stint from '85 to '90. I shouldn't post after 3 beers. My comment about drug flow through Nicaragua could be misinterpreted as well...with Ortega as head-of-state Nicaragua will remain a low-risk zone for traffickers and it's not far fetched, given his track-record, to suggest his government will facilitate the flow and may be doing so.

Beer also makes me swear more.


----------



## Brooklynben (Dec 12, 2008)

car said:


> .........Good time for "them" to move - in between administrations. Particularly when neither the outgoing or the incoming folks have any experience really dealing with that particular threat....


 You're right, but they can't move.  "They" (the aforementioned: 'Band of Butt-wipes') are all financially out of gas.  None of them is financially capable of doing anything right now.  Since the value of oil has fallen through the floor and world demand for either industrial commodities or finished goods has also shrunk beyond half, these guys are virtually bankrupt and busy right now looking for ways to keep financially afloat for near future.

For example;
RUSSIA
As Putin began making his big moves to "re-establish" Russia into world politics, he extended the Russian economy to a financial break-even basis of oil selling at a minimum of $70 a barrel.  Obviously it's way below that now and doesn't look to be coming up any time soon.  As a result, it's already known that the Bank of Russia is out of reserves and won't have any to defend the Ruble for at least another year.  The value of the Ruble is going to plunge. Since they're flush with oil they aren't selling, the best Putin can do to continue his agenda right now is send a couple of fleets to the ME for some political "sword play" around Iran.  They're in deep .....

IRAN
The Iranian economy is dependent upon an even higher value of oil and now the Mullahs are wondering how they're going to even pay government employees during the first quarter of 09.  Because of the US and UN sanctions imposed, Iran's main trading partner has come down to the UAE.  But the UAE has now closed over 2000 Iranian banking accounts (both private and government) for lack of payment.  This means even the Iranian elite won't be getting their new flat screen TV's for "Christmas"  ;)   They're in very, very deep ......

In our southern hemisphere, there have already been food riots in Cuba and I strongly suspect that Chavez and Ortega are busy establishing private alternatives for themselves should such domestic problems begin to flare up in their own countries as a result of mismanagement, graft and tanking economies.

Boy; if all of these guys didn't have the drug trade to fall back on they might REALLY be in trouble.


----------



## 7point62 (Dec 19, 2008)

The transition of power in the US affords opportunities to both sides. When Bush the First relinquished the White House to Clinton, a number of anti-trafficking operations in Columbia accelerated--the reason being that the Clinton team would be busy sorting everything out before they would turn their attention to the US Embassy, Centra Spike (US Army), the DEA and _Bloque de Busqueda_ (Search Block, Columbian National Police) who were, at the time, engaged in a suspected collaboration with _Los Pepes_, the death squad that was capping all of Pablo Escobar's henchmen, lawyers and lackeys.

It would be great if the CIA could use this transition to ice both Ortega and Chavez. 

I'm half-serious, Mr Moderator, with the emphasis on "half-serious". :)


----------

